# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  4 راه انتخاب رشته ای مناسب!!!

## jaany

سلام دوستان

بین یکی از 4 رشته ی زیر کدام یک بهتره از لحاظ بازار کار؟! و موقعیت اجتماعی؟؟؟


1-پرستاری
2-علوم آزمایشگاهی
3-هوشبری
4-اتاق عمل

ممنون میشم در نظرسنجی شرکت کنین

----------


## va6hid

پرستاری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

سلام . والا فک نکنم بشه گفت این شغل خوب نیس این شغل خوب است . چرا ؟ چون همه شون یه مشکلاتی دارند / پرستاری : از وقتی که گفتن بازار کار پرستاری خوبه همه دارند به سمت این رشته میرن . از اون ور خبر از بهیار یک ساله و مراکز دستیار پرستار میاد / علوم آزمایشگاهی : تا اونجایی من میدونم دیگه به یک نفر آزمایشگاه نمیدن بلکه حدود سه نفر میتونن یه آزمایشگاه بزنن . خب اگه آزمایشگاه نداشته باشی از رشته پرستاری پایین تره اما اگه آزمایشگاه داشته باشی از یک پرستار بالاتری / اتاق عمل و هوشبری : این دو رشته زیاد پذیرش ندارند چرا چون یک بیمارستان نیاز به 100 تا هوشبر نداره که / # خلاصه ش اینه که کسی که به هر رشته ای علاقه داره بهش زمان بده و پافشاری کنه مطمئنن پیشرفت میکنه و وقتی پیشرفت کنه موقعیت اجتماعی و بازار کار خودش خو به خود میاد

----------


## khaan

از نظر استخدام: پرستاری. ولی شرایط کارش خوب نیست و کارفرماها راحت حق و حقوقتون رو میخورن
علوم آزمایشگاهی اگه تحصیلات تکمیلی داشته باشه خوبه و کمی مستقل تر میتونه کار کنه (البته استقلال کامل نداره برخلاف متخصص پاتولوژی)

اون دوتای دیگه هم یه چیزی بین این دوتا هستن

----------


## mehrdadlord

همه جوره پرستاری ! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncertain

*نمیشه حکم کلی داد هرکدوم از یه جنبه خوبه مثلا پرستاری استخدام راحت داره ولی سختی کارش و شیفته شب و زیر دست بودنش یکم ناراحت کنندس علوم ازمایشگاهیم کارش تضمین شده نیس و با ادامه تحصیلم امکان ازمایشگاه زدنش یکم سخته تا جایی که من شنیدم اتاق عمل و هوشبری هر دو مربوط به یه چیزه اتاق عمل باید حوصله چندین ساعت سرپا وایستادنو داشته باشی...پس نتیجه میگیریم هرکدومو علاق داری برو موفق باشی*

----------


## Dayi javad

*علوم آزمایشگاهی اگ تحصیلاتتو ادامه بدی و سرمایه آزمایشگاهو داشته باشی هم از نظر در آمد خوبه هم پرستیژ کاری


ولی اگ بخوای برای این آزمایشگاه ها کار کنی خیلی جالب نیس ! گرچه اولشم باید کار کنی منظورم برای آینده و زمانی ک دیگ میخوای ب طور کلی مستقل باشی


و مهم ترین و بهترین رشته علاقه شخصی*

----------


## jaany

> پرستاری







> سلام . والا فک نکنم بشه گفت این شغل  خوب نیس این شغل خوب است . چرا ؟ چون همه شون یه مشکلاتی دارند / پرستاری :  از وقتی که گفتن بازار کار پرستاری خوبه همه دارند به سمت این رشته میرن .  از اون ور خبر از بهیار یک ساله و مراکز دستیار پرستار میاد / علوم  آزمایشگاهی : تا اونجایی من میدونم دیگه به یک نفر آزمایشگاه نمیدن بلکه  حدود سه نفر میتونن یه آزمایشگاه بزنن . خب اگه آزمایشگاه نداشته باشی از  رشته پرستاری پایین تره اما اگه آزمایشگاه داشته باشی از یک پرستار بالاتری  / اتاق عمل و هوشبری : این دو رشته زیاد پذیرش ندارند چرا چون یک  بیمارستان نیاز به 100 تا هوشبر نداره که / # خلاصه ش اینه که کسی که به هر  رشته ای علاقه داره بهش زمان بده و پافشاری کنه مطمئنن پیشرفت میکنه و  وقتی پیشرفت کنه موقعیت اجتماعی و بازار کار خودش خو به خود میاد







> از نظر استخدام: پرستاری. ولی شرایط کارش خوب نیست و کارفرماها راحت حق و حقوقتون رو میخورن
> علوم آزمایشگاهی اگه تحصیلات تکمیلی داشته باشه خوبه و کمی مستقل تر میتونه  کار کنه (البته استقلال کامل نداره برخلاف متخصص پاتولوژی)
> 
> اون دوتای دیگه هم یه چیزی بین این دوتا هستن







> همه جوره پرستاری ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk







> *نمیشه  حکم کلی داد هرکدوم از یه جنبه خوبه مثلا پرستاری استخدام راحت داره ولی  سختی کارش و شیفته شب و زیر دست بودنش یکم ناراحت کنندس علوم ازمایشگاهیم  کارش تضمین شده نیس و با ادامه تحصیلم امکان ازمایشگاه زدنش یکم سخته تا  جایی که من شنیدم اتاق عمل و هوشبری هر دو مربوط به یه چیزه اتاق عمل باید  حوصله چندین ساعت سرپا وایستادنو داشته باشی...پس نتیجه میگیریم هرکدومو  علاق داری برو موفق باشی*







> *علوم آزمایشگاهی اگ تحصیلاتتو ادامه بدی و سرمایه آزمایشگاهو داشته باشی هم از نظر در آمد خوبه هم پرستیژ کاری
> 
> 
> ولی اگ بخوای برای این آزمایشگاه ها کار کنی خیلی جالب نیس ! گرچه اولشم باید کار کنی منظورم برای آینده و زمانی ک دیگ میخوای ب طور کلی مستقل باشی
> 
> 
> و مهم ترین و بهترین رشته علاقه شخصی*


حالا یه جمع بندی کنم میشه پرستاری بهتر از اون سه تای دیگه هست و اون سه تا با علاقه مندی و پشت کار بد چیزی از آب در نمیاد .....
مرسی از همه دوستان


خودمم تو نظرسنجی پرستاری رو زدم

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


علوم آزمایشگاهی اگ تحصیلاتتو ادامه بدی و سرمایه آزمایشگاهو داشته باشی هم از نظر در آمد خوبه هم پرستیژ کاری


ولی اگ بخوای برای این آزمایشگاه ها کار کنی خیلی جالب نیس ! گرچه اولشم باید کار کنی منظورم برای آینده و زمانی ک دیگ میخوای ب طور کلی مستقل باشی


و مهم ترین و بهترین رشته علاقه شخصی


صد در صد.._

----------

